# Bit brace frustrations



## zing9139 (Jul 7, 2015)

This is a fun problem for me 

I never really knew much about bit braces until I decided I would buy two. One with a 10" swing and one a 12" swing for larger bits. I visited a well known online auction site and then the "fun" began. I wanted to add a 14" swing so now I wanted 3 of them

I didn't know specific model numbers but I knew what I wanted. I figured out pretty fast that most of the sellers didn't know what they were selling and most didn't know what the swing was on a brace.

I'm not surprised the sellers don't know about brace bits. Why should they ? I don't know much about them and I spent a career in construction.

It became more confusing when the sellers were asked about wobble at the chuck etc and if it ratchet works in both directions..

I reached the conclusion that a bit brace should be looked at and evaluated in person.

I did find a few websites put up by collectors that are excellent sources


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I sure couldn't help you. I haven't used one since I was old enough to operate an electric drill more than 50 years ago.


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Some items should be viewed "up close & personal" (if possible), as buying/selling on line can reveal a few information shortcomings. Thanks for sharing, and be safe.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Like Steve, I have a Brace and Bit set that haven't used in many years. 
This is great in rural areas without electricity for drilling holes in post to hang gates or working around barns and corrals. But with the introduction of Cordless drills, the Brace & Bit has gone the way of the Dodo bird. 
Would you be interested in buying mine? Ha


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

I have a few (8" and 10" are the ones I use most often), and I love them now that I've got a decent bit set.

Personally, I'd suggest keeping an eye on local flea markets and the like: as you say, you really need to know how they work before you get them. There are a few sellers I've found on eBay that I found were able to answer questions about tools, though: Duke G's Vintage Tool Emporium seemed most helpful. 

As a side note: My usual drill (given a lack of outlets) is an 18V battery-powered Ryobi. My 10" brace generates a LOT more torque. I bought the 1/4" hex and 3/8" socket adapters from Lee Valley, and if I need to put a big lag bolt in I reach for the brace first these days. I


----------



## Rodrat (Aug 31, 2016)

If you can find an old Yankee 2101 bit brace I would suggest you snag one. They are very nice to use.


----------

